# Embird.....Cant open it.....Help?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey guys, 
Just got Embird yesterday. It worked fine!

Now today it opens, shows me the "Manager" briefly, and then disappears. 

Then the "Tip of the day" Shows up, and I cannot seem to get embird manager back!

IS there a shortcut key to open, create new, or anything like that?

Damn I hate my PC! On a mac I'd have this licked!

Thanks!


----------



## EmbDigitizing (Oct 30, 2006)

Embird should be opening just fine.
I guess this may be something to do with the installation.

See if the Embird Manager is running in the background.

Use CRTL + ALT + DEL to view the running applications and services.

If you find it there, Terminate the process/application and the run it again from the start menu or desktop shortcut.


----------



## craftydeb (May 13, 2009)

I just started having this same issue with Embird. I open it... it starts to come up and poof! It's gone! The program appears to be running - it's just not on the screen and if you hit minimize on the tab below you can see the word Embird scoot across the bottom as if it is below the screen area....

How did you resolve your Embird disappearing act? I have googled and have come up empty!


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

What operating system are you using? XP or Vista or Vista Pro?? 

You might have to do a re-install.


----------



## Dena (Nov 29, 2009)

I had the same problem with my embird and I found the following solution when searching for an answer. I actually skipped the first step because I had the embird opened already just not showing up. Hopefully, it will help you also.

XP - Lost Window?

For some reason, known only to the computer gods, every once in a while a window disappears. This tip should get it back for you.


Hold down the Alt key and keep tapping the Tab key until you get to the icon of the program you want.
Hit the Alt key and the Spacebar at the same time.
Press the M key and use the arrow keys to position the window to the right place and the Esc key when it is where you want.
Drag on the window edges to resize it as you like. (Caution: Do not use the Maximize button for this.)

Now the next time you open the window it should work correctly.

Actually, there are no computer gods of course, at least to my knowledge, somehow or other we must have inadvertently dragged the window beyond the accessible area of the screen. This doesn't happen often thankfully but can be really frustrating when it does happen.

I have only used this myself in both XP Home and XP Pro but, I believe it works the same in older versions also.


----------

